# Bee colony collapse due to insecticide



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Got this link from US Fish and Wildlife

http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/10/an-insecticide-infection-connection-in-bee-colony-collapses/

Cool read


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I guess that there are a lot of possibilities and nobody really knows for sure how all these possibilities interact. It's easy to find supporting evidence for whatever possible cause you personally would like to blame.

*Possible causes[edit]*

The mechanisms of CCD are still unknown, but many causes have been proposed as causative agents: malnutrition, pathogens, immunodeficiencies, mites, fungus, pesticides, beekeeping practices (such as the use of antibiotics, or long-distance transportation of beehives) and electromagnetic radiation. Whether any single factor or a combination of factors (acting independently in different areas affected by CCD, or acting in tandem) is responsible is still unknown; however most recent information suggests a combination of factors is most likely. It is likewise still uncertain whether CCD is a genuinely new phenomenon as opposed to a known phenomenon that previously only had a minor impact.
At present, the primary source of information, and the presumed "lead" group investigating the phenomenon, is the Colony Collapse Disorder Working Group, based primarily at Pennsylvania State University. Their preliminary report pointed out some patterns but drew no strong conclusions.[2] A survey of beekeepers early in 2007 indicated that most hobbyist beekeepers believed that starvation was the leading cause of death in their colonies while commercial beekeepers overwhelmingly believed that invertebrate pests (_Varroa_ mites, honey bee tracheal mites, and/or small hive beetles) were the leading cause of colony mortality.[34] A scholarly review in June 2007 similarly addressed numerous theories and possible contributing factor, but left the issue unresolved.[1]
In July 2007, the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) released its "CCD Action Plan", which outlined a strategy for addressing CCD consisting of four main components:[43]

survey and data collection;
analysis of samples;
hypothesis-driven research; and
mitigation and preventive action.
In July 2009, the first annual report of the U.S. Colony Collapse Disorder Steering Committee was published.[44] It suggested that colony collapse may be caused by the interaction of many agents in combination.[17]
Similarly, in 2009 the CCD Working Group published a comprehensive descriptive study that concluded: "Of the 61 variables quantified (including adult bee physiology, pathogen loads, and pesticide levels), no single factor was found with enough consistency to suggest one causal agent. Bees in CCD colonies had higher pathogen loads and were co-infected with more pathogens than control populations, suggesting either greater pathogen exposure or reduced defenses in CCD bees."[45]
The second annual Steering Committee report was released in November 2010. The group reported that although many associations, including pesticides, parasites, and pathogens have been identified throughout the course of research, "it is becoming increasingly clear that no single factor alone is responsible for [CCD]". Their findings indicated an absence of damaging levels of the parasite _Nosema_ or parasitic _Varroa_ mites at the time of collapse.[18]
They did find an association of sub-lethal effects of some pesticides with CCD, including two common miticides in particular, coumaphos and fluvalinate, which are pesticides registered for use by beekeepers to control varroa mites. It was reported that studies also identified sub-lethal effects of neo-nicotinoids and fungicides, pesticides that may impair the bee's immune system. It is hypothesized that these pesticides impair the bee's immune system, which leaves the bee more susceptible to bee viruses.[18]
A large 2010 survey of healthy and CCD-affected colonies also revealed elevated levels of pesticides in wax and pollen, but the amounts of pesticides were similar in both failing and healthy hives. They also confirmed suspected links between CCD and poor colony health, inadequate diet, and long-distance transportation. Studies continue to show very high levels of pathogens in CCD-affected samples and lower pathogen levels in non-affected samples, consistent with the empirical observation that healthy honey bee colonies normally fend off pathogens. These observations have led to the hypothesis that bee declines are resulting from immune suppression.[1


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Dick
I agree that it is easy to find research on what ever side your arguing on

And I do try to question the source and the dates

What I found interesting is this is a recent write up and it was refered from US fish & wildlife

You know the US companies will be watching how this unfolds I the EU

We are talking billions of dollars $$$

It might be worth selling some calls or buying some puts on the big players


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Dick Hanks said:


> It's easy to find supporting evidence for whatever possible cause you personally would like to blame.


You aren't kidding! John Timmer (the author of this article) is the 'product' of UC Berkeley & is an activist for a number of 'causes'. He even stuck his nose into Texas politics a while back, LOL!

For some people, it's not enough to have beliefs. They massage facts to agree with their viewpoints & then try to sell everybody else those facts.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Holy cow folks
Don't look now
But I think WR ranch and I both agreed on something


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

read up on hive beetles too


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

There is no shortage of Honey Bees in Nada or at least in my yard.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Holy cow folks
> Don't look now
> But I think WR ranch and I both agreed on something


Does this mean you guys are going to kiss and be friends?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

chuck leaman said:


> There is no shortage of Honey Bees in Nada or at least in my yard.


Nor in ours.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Our bees here come and go....we got a beekeepers place down the road from me, always have fresh honey tho, grand daughter calls it the honey farm.....WW


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The population of honey bees was definately down in my area this year. Mason bees did a pretty good job filling in as a pollinator for a lot of my fruit crops.

Local speculation is that the extremely long winter caused some starvation issues. But nobody knows for sure. The ice didn't go off of our local lakes until about May 15th. Almost a month later than normal. We weren't able to fish on fishing opener because the lakes were still frozen! The long winter seems to have also killed off a lot of our ticks. I spend a lot of time in the woods during the fall season. Both Wood and Deer ticks are normally thick, but this fall I haven't had to pick even one off of me.

For as much as bugs are involved in our everyday lives, it is amazing how much we still don't know about them. Especially the ones that have such a large impact on our health and food supplies. Very complex little buggers.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

A lot of folks with pollination issue don't add other stuff to help attract honey and other bees to their yard. I have all sorts of flowers that bring them to my yard so my squash and other veggies get pollinated.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I hear Ya Chuck. I'm exploring with different possible attractor plants.

My problem is that my fruit trees are some of the very 1st plants to bloom after the frost goes out of the ground. Very touchy timing. Many of my Plum and Cherry trees bloom so early that their blossoms are killed or damaged by frost many years. Apple trees seem to do a little better. 

The blueberries that I grow, are all varieties that need pollinators to get a really good crop. They also bloom pretty early. I'd guess that I got 30% less blueberry weight because of poor pollination this year. The bloom period was sooo cold that very few bugs were even flying. Raspberries are my only fruit that blooms when the bees don't have to be wearing sweaters!

By the time that my vegie garden is blooming, the pollinating bugs a everywhere it seems.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

90% of my landscaping is for bees, butterflies and hummers. Even with the drought of the last few yrs, I am in no way in shortage in honey or bumble. IMO only the blue state bees are in trouble it seems.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I question the insecticide issue because where I live I have row crop all around and right next to my yard. They spray it on occasion from the air and with spray rig tractors with all sorts of stuff including insect control. I have all sorts of bees, wasp, and other stuff in my yard including a healthy colony of tarantulas. You would figure that over spry alone would knock some out in my yard but it doesn't. When the nasty Chinese tallow trees were blooming in my yard they were full of honey bees. That was at the height of the farmers spraying.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

BATWING said:


> 90% of my landscaping is for bees, butterflies and hummers. Even with the drought of the last few yrs, I am in no way in shortage in honey or bumble. IMO only the blue state bees are in trouble it seems.


Mine is as well.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Insecticides are now where near as potent now as even 20 yrs. ago.What happened to the killer bee scare?


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

looking for suggestions on what to plant in spring to attract bees to garden. 

always end up self pollinating squash and cucumbers

thanks,


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Consider some flowering plants that flower all the time in the landscape

My golden Esperanza's attract bees all year

I also have an almond verbena in a container that smells great, and find bees on it at night


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

A lot of folks out in the country like me plant zinnias and cosmos near the vegetable garden. Basil attracts a ton of bees when it flowers.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i have an old tree on my land that has a hive in it always bees around my garden.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> Consider some flowering plants that flower all the time in the landscape
> 
> My golden Esperanza's attract bees all year
> 
> I also have an almond verbena in a container that smells great, and find bees on it at night


I have two yellow Esperanzas, two golden Experanzas, and just planted a red Esperanza. Bees, honey, and Bumble are always around!

And Ive also noticed that when the Basil plants go to seed, bees are all over them as well like one poster stated. Couldn't agree more.


----------

